# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Tips for Setting Girl Frndz!!!!

## uneducated_but_decent



----------


## manni9

What a Bull S***T!!!

----------


## Mr_cool

what is this .........??????????????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## uneducated_but_decent

i know Mr cool u r intermediate but this stuff is for begginner. so u r rite to say what the hell is this

----------


## Roshni

ahm interesting :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> i know Mr cool u r intermediate but this stuff is for begginner. so u r rite to say what the hell is this


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ansiasdh

lol.... as i gal i know wht to expect now!... wese gals ko patane ke liye aap boys ko kitni mehnat karni parthi hai na? lol

----------


## loveuronit

:ang9: :1cool;

----------


## uneducated_but_decent

we boys believes that mehnat mah azmaat hah aur phir we dont have WMA(weapons of mass attraction) like adaaheh kah jis kah chahah jahah chahah raam kar liyah.

----------


## Mr_cool

it doz'nt mean dost ....mera matlab tha yeh sub mujhay pehlay say pata hai .....

----------


## uneducated_but_decent

mairah bee yaheeh matlab tah Mr cool kah kohee zaroree nahee kah har kohee app kee tarah pahlah sah kuch jaantah hoh. aur baaz loogoh koh toh aik baat 5 times batahooh phir kahee samajh mah aatah hah jaisah kah mah. so no heart feeling.thanks for reply andd keep posting.

----------


## Mr_cool

thx buddy.... :1cool;

----------


## Kainaat

aqalmand larkiyon ke bhare mein kuch nahin likha :duno; 

Aqalmand larkiyan - kabhi awara lafantar larkon se baat nahin karti. Larkiyan phasane ki zaroorat in larkon ko hoti hai, is liye un se door hi rehna pasand karti hain, aur phir bhi peeche parh jayein to bare bhai ya dost etc. send karwa kar khoob pitai karwati hain, us se shayad larke ki aqal thikane a jaati hai, aur agar na aaye to 2-3 bar aqalmand larki se panga lene ke baad to zaroori a jayegi  :Big Grin: 

Tip for boys:

Aisi larkiyon ko phasana hai to unke ghar rishta le kar jao, bijaye iske ke awara larkon ki tarah unke peeche parh jao aur jaan se haath dhoone ki naubat a jaye.
awal to unka peecha karo hi nahin, aur karo to shaadi ke irade se karo.

----------


## LARKI

oh my god

----------


## manni9

> aqalmand larkiyon ke bhare mein kuch nahin likha  :duno; 
> 
> Aqalmand larkiyan - kabhi awara lafantar larkon se baat nahin karti. Larkiyan phasane ki zaroorat in larkon ko hoti hai, is liye un se door hi rehna pasand karti hain, aur phir bhi peeche parh jayein to bare bhai ya dost etc. send karwa kar khoob pitai karwati hain, us se shayad larke ki aqal thikane a jaati hai, aur agar na aaye to 2-3 bar aqalmand larki se panga lene ke baad to zaroori a jayegi 
> 
> Tip for boys:
> 
> Aisi larkiyon ko phasana hai to unke ghar rishta le kar jao, bijaye iske ke awara larkon ki tarah unke peeche parh jao aur jaan se haath dhoone ki naubat a jaye.
> awal to unka peecha karo hi nahin, aur karo to shaadi ke irade se karo.


ha ha ha.
i think aap mazakh ker rahi hain itz end of 2005 aaj essa kon si dunya main hoota hea :ang9:

----------


## Kainaat

shareefon ki duniya mein  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

aur woh kon say planet main paaee jatte hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

darti par  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

I am not interested in this topic, i need not to set a GF

----------


## Kainaat

aapko kya lagta hai is thread par kitne interested hai :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

kaafi guyyz interested lagtay hain

----------


## Kainaat

sachi  :Embarrassment:  main samjhi yahan shugal ho raha hai :Rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

lolz ahca ji :rolling;

Shugal hmmm thats interesting, main tou such hi samajh bettha lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

kya samjhe the aap, ab aise topic mein entry deni ho to Maani se seng phasa lo :rolling;

----------


## bhuvnesh_sharma1

lagta hai janab ne bahut mehnat ke hai

----------


## uneducated_but_decent

well well well ms kainaat mujah toh aisah lag rahah ha kah app kesee aur post kah badlah yahah pah mujh sah utarh rahee heh. app kee bahee walee baat sunh kar manni toh darh kah marah pagal hoh gia hah joh iss donyah aur doosree donyah kee batee kar rahah hah waisah aaj pahlee bar daikah hah aik loofer koh pagal hotah howah (larke sub kuch karwah sakhtee hah). waisah manni sorry for calling u loffer laiken kia karooh jis post koh parho uss mah qurbani kah bakrah tum heh hotah hah. sorry bro mairah toh yah maannah hah kah zarorat har kesee koh loofer banah daitee hah. and sorry kainat and anyone if i heart their feeling and i promise my next post will be in support for gals.
cheeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrs

----------


## Sporadic

> kya samjhe the aap, ab aise topic mein entry deni ho to Maani se seng phasa lo :rolling;


Patta kia sobia manni k seengh bohat uljhay hain, agar phansalo tou mushkil ho jata hai churana,  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

> well well well ms kainaat mujah toh aisah lag rahah ha kah app kesee aur post kah badlah yahah  pah mujh sah utarh rahee heh.  app kee bahee walee baat sunh kar manni toh darh kah marah pagal hoh gia hah joh iss donyah aur doosree donyah kee batee kar rahah hah waisah aaj pahlee bar daikah hah aik loofer koh pagal  hotah howah (larke sub kuch karwah sakhtee hah). waisah manni sorry  for calling u loffer laiken kia karooh jis post koh parho uss mah qurbani kah bakrah tum heh hotah hah. sorry bro mairah toh yah maannah hah kah zarorat har kesee koh  loofer banah daitee hah. and sorry kainat and anyone if i heart their  feeling and i promise my next post will be in support for gals.
> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrs


Salam Mr. uneducated, 
I do not think if anyone has taken anything personal so you do not need to be apologizing or watsoever, and one more thing a little respect that everyone deserve would never harm you. enjoy your stay here and keep posting, i have come to like your posts so far.

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 7:59 pm
> 
> kya samjhe the aap, ab aise topic mein entry deni ho to Maani se seng phasa lo :rolling;
> 
> 
> Patta kia sobia manni k seengh bohat uljhay hain, agar phansalo tou mushkil ho jata hai churana,


Manni ke seengh well true that Sporadic:ye;

----------


## Sporadic

:rolling;

----------


## Roshni

> :rolling;


stop rolling Sporadic you'll get ur outfit all messed up :ye;

----------


## Sporadic

koi baat nahi lolz :rolling;

----------


## Roshni

no no stop rolling now, you'll make a fool outa yourself in public, socho socho socho, Manni ko koi fark nahi parega, aap ki bisti hojayegi yun to :ye;

----------


## Sporadic

oye nahi dekhna tou sahi manni ko kitna faraq parta hai.
main itna hansa nahi raha jitna dekha raha hoon, u know just kidding

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 7:59 pm
> 
> kya samjhe the aap, ab aise topic mein entry deni ho to Maani se seng phasa lo :rolling;
> 
> 
> Patta kia sobia manni k seengh bohat uljhay hain, agar phansalo tou mushkil ho jata hai churana,


ab aisi bhi koi baat nahin :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

hain na

----------


## Roshni

> oye nahi dekhna tou sahi manni ko kitna faraq parta hai.
> main itna hansa nahi raha jitna dekha raha hoon, u know just kidding


O acha one-sided propaganda :ye; :ye;
same here same here :lol: :lol: 
:rolling; 

and Sobia, aisa hi hai :ye; :ye;

:rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

hmmm

----------


## Roshni

> hmmm


and your "hmm" is trying to say that? 

P.S: go check your blog.

----------


## Sporadic

:Embarrassment:  kia kiya mairay BLOG k saath

----------


## Roshni

> kia kiya mairay BLOG k saath



blown that up  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Kaise, main phase hue sengh suljana jaanti hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Kaise, main phase hue sengh suljana jaanti hoon


Q u have been doing that a lot lately? :P

:rolling;  :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

nahin yeh mere shauq mein shamil hai :rolling;

----------


## Roshni

> nahin yeh mere shauq mein shamil hai :rolling;


phir profession hai tumhara matlab? :P

----------


## Kainaat

nahin proffesion to nahin hai, ulte log mujhse bardasht nahin hote is liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

ultay log???

----------


## Kainaat

Maani aur koun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

hmmm i c 
waisay hum log kuch zyada hi nahi usk peechay haatn moounh dho kar, balk naha dho kar par gaye hain???

----------


## manni9

> Maani aur koun


  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:   main nays kya aap ki behas mari hea   :Frown:  
 :P

----------


## manni9

> I am not interested in this topic, i need not to set a GF


kyun tum kya Superstar ho :P

----------


## Kainaat

@Faisal bhai - aapko us par tars a raha hai kya :rolling;

@manni - meri behan kyoun marne lage, haath to lagao bataongi tumhe :x

----------


## manni9

ooops i meant behas,cow sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Sporadic

nai bahi waqai yeh taras k laiq nahi hai,
Manni u seem to be serious, just chil, aur plz family ko involve na karo, humari baat hai, hum tak hi rakho tou zyada better hai PLz

----------


## manni9

> nai bahi waqai yeh taras k laiq nahi hai,
> Manni u seem to be serious, just chil, aur plz family ko involve na karo, humari baat hai, hum tak hi rakho tou zyada better hai PLz


hey m not serious wese plz read above it was just a typo failer :duno;

----------


## Sporadic

nahi lolz lag rahay ho aik thread ki baat ho tou na aap tou her thread per aag ugal rahay ho

----------


## manni9

> nahi lolz lag rahay ho aik thread ki baat ho tou na aap tou her thread per aag ugal rahay ho


I think tumhe primri school 1.e Roshni jee say Humor ki classes lena pardain gi,m the University for u :P :P

----------


## Kainaat

@Faisal bhai aapko aisa kyoun lag raha hai :duno; 

@manni - bahes likha hai bahens nahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

watever  :Big Grin:  Roman Urdu main sub challta hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

ab tou waqai main ghussay main lag rahay ho

----------


## manni9

> ab tou waqai main ghussay main lag rahay ho


awww come on chill up bro m just  tryin to be funy n nothing more :givefl; :mrgreen:

----------


## Sporadic

bhai pehlay tou behan likha tha na baad main bhens kia tou main tou pehlay wala parh ker reply kar dia :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

lolz Manni sach mein serious hue to bata dena  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

MUJHAY LAG RAHA HAI SERIOUS HOGAYA HAI LOLZ ISSI LIYE BHAAG GAYA HAI

----------


## Kainaat

lolz aik thread se aap bhage doosre se yeh, dekha Roshni mera kamal :ang9:

----------


## Sporadic

lol us thread say main bhaga nahin hoon, us per main abhi bhi hoon but payal say dastbardar ho gaya hoon

----------


## Kainaat

ya bhabhi se darr gaye :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

lolz jo bhi ho :rolling;

----------


## manni9

:Embarrassment:  main bhaag gaya noooo,classes le raha tha,kya pardhai bhi chor doon  :Big Grin: 
Shabo dekha loogon ki kush fehmian humain bhagain ge :P

----------


## manni9

> lolz Manni sach mein serious hue to bata dena


i repeat not in janam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Yeh tum ache bachon ki tarah bat nahin kar sakte :thinking;

----------


## manni9

ab kya khatta sarzad ho gai mujh say  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

acha tum pakistani ho ya Indian, yeh pehle batao phir bataongi khatah  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

m Pakistani.  :Smile: 
Shoked na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

tabhi to hindi itni kharab hai :rolling;

----------


## manni9

aur aap,aap indian hain ya Pakistani  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Pakistani all the way  :Big Grin: 

khair yeh maloom karna tha ke urdu likhte waqt haaton mein taqleef hoti hai kya, jo Hindi likhte ho, tooti phooti :x

----------


## manni9

meri tou urdu bhi tooti phooti hea  :Big Grin: 

wese aap ko kese patta ke meri hindi kesi hea lagtta hea Filmain baut ziyada dekhti hain ya Parwatti maa walla Drama  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

kounse wala drama :S

main to films nahin dekhti itni:s

----------


## manni9

patta nahi jub Karachi gaya tha last time her ko Parwatti maa walle drame ki baath ker raha tha i think star plus per,phir aap ki Hindi better kese  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

lolz main Kkusum, Jassi aur yeh meri life dekhti hoon is liye :rolling;

----------


## manni9

jub hi tou  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

lo tum bhi dekh lo aik itna shauq hai, lekin mujhe kabhi suna hai bolte hue :thinking;

----------


## manni9

no sorry ittna time nahi hea ke hindu tehzeeb ka asser lon 
lol lol lol essa bauth loogh kehte hain but sub ke gharon per raj kapoor ki poori films ka set hoota hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Itne bureh din nahin aaye mere ke raj kappor ki films dekhon :x

----------


## manni9

aa main aap ki baath thordi ker raha hoon  :Big Grin: 
just a genral xample  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 2:19 pm
> 
> nahi lolz lag rahay ho aik thread ki baat ho tou na aap tou her thread per aag ugal rahay ho
> 
> 
> I think tumhe primri school 1.e Roshni jee say Humor ki classes lena pardain gi,m the University for u :P :P


hain? humor classes? whatever i say to u, u take all that as humor? duhhh, i wasted all hadh hogai


:combat;

----------


## manni9

Shubo ittni tension tou na lo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Shubo ittni tension tou na lo


ye Shubo tumhain itna kyun yaad arahi hai Manni, ab to usne kafi arsa hoa tumhain chor diya, ab tak naam lete ho us ka, afsos afsos tch tch tch. :combat;

----------


## manni9

meri shubo wabo jesi koi gf nahi kuzri :x
gf ho tou goori(non-desi) ho werna na ho ma theory  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

you r sucha FOB Manni, aqal se paidal aik dam.

----------


## manni9

aur aap ki akhel tou gadhe per sawaar hea.
lol lol

----------


## Roshni

nahi arabic horse per :ye; 
:combat;

----------


## manni9

chaloo theek hea but woh hourse tou bhaag gaya aap ki akheel le ker ab kya ho ga :P

----------


## Roshni

jo aap ka horaha hai :P

----------


## manni9

lol jee nahi iss say bhi bura :P

----------


## Roshni

iss se bhi bura? matlab aap ka haal bura hai? maan hi liya akhir :rolling;

----------


## manni9

aur nahi tou kya,1 guntte say Behans ke aage been baja raha hoon :P

----------


## Roshni

lo ab aap ye kaam bhi karte hain? 
kya baat hai, kafi thak jate hongay, bhens ke agay been baja kar waise kitni pay mil jati hogi aap ko?

----------


## manni9

free main ker raha hoon abhi taak tou yeh kaam. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

dekha bewaqoof logon ka log kitna faaida uthatay hain, jaise aap ka. :combat;

----------


## manni9

lol lol lol this was good

----------


## Roshni

hain? yar u do need :help5;

----------


## manni9

ab ittna bhi kush hoone ki zaroorat nahi hea,kabhi kabhar tukka (by chance) bhi lagjaata hea :P

----------


## Roshni

kis baat ka tukka?

----------


## manni9

yeh hi 1 good joke :s

----------


## silly_phantom

HA HA HA

----------


## manisha01

good one

----------


## faisallahoreia

nice and cooool dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

